# yellow lab pups



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

we are expecting a litter of yellow lab pups in 2 months. fc afc rebel with a cause and sprig ludwig bach mh lines. i have kept a couple from last years litter and they are the best litter i have ever had here so we are doing the same breeding again. tons of drive, very trainable, very birdy and they are showing a great nose for upland work. you can see all the info and the full pedigree at http://www.sprigkennelsandsupply.com/dogs/puppies/


----------

